# Support under fiberglass shower



## henlij (Jun 29, 2008)

I am installing a 3-piece fiberglass shower in the basement.

What material can you pour under the base for added support? 

After looking at a friend's install, I see in addition to shims, some material appears to have been poured or pushed under the base for added support. It almost looks like sprayfoam. I've been to home depot and menards and no one knows what I am talking about!

Thanks a lot


----------



## BillyD (Mar 15, 2008)

It is called Great Stuff. You can also use 2X8 or what ever you have in Pressure Treated and use shims to make a tight fit under the pan. I would use Great Stuff


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You could mix up plaster, thinset, sand mix, etc. I put plastic over the mixture and drop the base in place. Stand in it and then lift the base. It should be completely covered. If not, add more of what you mixed and repeat until it's fully supported. Then stay off of it for a day or two. Plaster sets up quick, thinset not so much.
You can put plywood over the edges so you can work on the tiling.
Ron


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

WE use STRUCTO LITE you can get in HD in the drywall dept.


----------



## henlij (Jun 29, 2008)

BillyD said:


> It is called Great Stuff. You can also use 2X8 or what ever you have in Pressure Treated and use shims to make a tight fit under the pan. I would use Great Stuff


OK, I have heard of great stuff. Is that really meant for support though? I'm thinking of the small cans for filling holes and for use in doors jams? Are we talking about the same thing? Thanks!


----------



## Cajun1 (Apr 2, 2007)

If it did not come with a free standing pan, you should put some variation of a mortar type mix to support the pan.


----------



## javan (Jun 9, 2008)

*Check before you apply*

Check with the manufacturers reccomendations for support. Great Stuff is an insulating foam with a relatively light density (something like 2psf). I think that for a shower, you would want something stiffer, around 5psf. Just my $.02 though. I know that for my jacuzzi tub they said if the floor is not level then either 5psf foam or a concrete mortor mix. If the floor is level then nothing. Now I wish I did put something (still may, once I find a spray foam that will work).


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

!!!!! Structo Lite !!!!


----------



## henlij (Jun 29, 2008)

buletbob said:


> !!!!! Structo Lite !!!!


I've been to both Menards and Home Depot and no one has heard of the stuff. I'll make a trip out to Lowes this weekend!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

HERE IS an article that was from another plumbing forum. you might like to read.
Every HD I've been in stocks Structolite. The people that work there just don't know it. I just did a job for a guy who was purchasing all the materials himself. I told him early on about the need for Structolite. He went to the HD near his home and asked everyone there where the Structolite was. Nobody knew what he was talking about. He even went to the info desk and they told him they don't carry anything like that. I promised the guy that HD DID have it, so he went to a different one with the same results. The next day, while I was on the way to his house, I stopped at the HD near his home to look for myself, and the second isle I walked down (near all the bags of concrete) I saw about 30 bags of Structolite Stacked up large as day. So I sent my guy back there and he bought 3 bags and gave those @#$%& an ear full. 
In summation I say ... look (thoroughly) for yourself. 
I have never looked for it at Lowes.
here on long island I can find it in the drywal section with the spackle. Good luck BOB


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Just because some Yahoo at Big Orange hasnt heard of it doesnt mean that they dont have it... happens to me all the time... well, when I go there in emergency instead of the normal yard.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

crecore said:


> Just because some Yahoo at Big Orange hasnt heard of it doesnt mean that they dont have it... happens to me all the time... well, when I go there in emergency instead of the normal yard.


Yes...agreed. I have run into this also (at - out of normal-region/territory) emergency-materials-runs...to the Big Home Improvement Stores...

Add buletBob's comments to this = clearer picture.


----------



## henlij (Jun 29, 2008)

just wanted to report back that after checking Lowes, Menards, and Home Depot, no one has heard of Structolite. Perhaps it is something that we don't have in Minnesota. I've resorted to using a mortar float instead which hopefully will be just fine. Thanks to all for the help/suggestions. Someday, I hope to spot this ellusive material!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I guess its something that is just available on the north east coast. Sorry, you should be fine with the mortar. BOB


----------

